# Phenobarbital & the North Hollywood shootout



## 7costanza

Wasnt sure where to put this so its here. I was reading about the North Hollywood shootout and it said this.

Before entering, they took the muscle relaxer phenobarbital to calm their nerves

I was just wondering if anyone had heard that? I cant remember ever reading that piece of info but it sure explains why they were so calm. Anyone ever hear of phenobarbital being used by criminals in that manner?.


----------



## Hush

I remember that from the story, haven't heard about it in other issues.
Hopped up criminals seem to be the norm, but don't know if it's always intentional.


----------



## Goose

7costanza said:


> Wasnt sure where to put this so its here. I was reading about the North Hollywood shootout and it said this.
> 
> Before entering, they took the muscle relaxer phenobarbital to calm their nerves
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had heard that? I cant remember ever reading that piece of info but it sure explains why they were so calm. Anyone ever hear of phenobarbital being used by criminals in that manner?.


Yup. Most of the Somalis in Operation Gothic Serpent were high on khat at the time of that operation as well...not that unusual. I think the Aurora Theater shooter was on something at the time as well, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Guest

Years ago I worked at Archbishop Williams High School. The basement was a certified civil defense shelter, but was discontinued so we were getting rid of everything. In the medical kits they had phenobarbital in bottles with instructions. I dont remember them all but I remember 1 pill was for anxiety going up the line to setative and even a knock out drug for surgery.


----------



## LA Copper

7costanza said:


> Wasnt sure where to put this so its here. I was reading about the North Hollywood shootout and it said this.
> 
> Before entering, they took the muscle relaxer phenobarbital to calm their nerves.
> I was just wondering if anyone had heard that?


Yes, this is true. The LAPD Museum has a pretty cool exhibit about the North Hollywood Bank robbery with all the same weapons, clothing, body armor, cars, etc. Phenobarbital is mentioned as having been in their blood.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

7costanza said:


> Wasnt sure where to put this so its here. I was reading about the North Hollywood shootout and it said this.
> 
> Before entering, they took the muscle relaxer phenobarbital to calm their nerves
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had heard that? I cant remember ever reading that piece of info but it sure explains why they were so calm. Anyone ever hear of phenobarbital being used by criminals in that manner?.


I’m seeing a lot of reply’s that seem to be confusing these drugs with uppers and downers , Khat used in Somalia is like an upper , it’s more like coke and meth mixed together/speed , phenobarbitals keep you relaxed , it was a brilliant idea on the part of Larry Phillips.


----------

